# random bleeding?



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

sometimes my dogs chin will start bleeding and i dont understand how that happens. he has these little bumps underneath his chin. i thought this was normal... but sometimes they would just end up bleeding.. what could be wrong??


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

from what i have seen, it could be papules that get irritated. papules, yes like humans get. Sort of like dog-acne. If a human picks at their "zits, pimples, blackheads" they are likely to bleed. I'm not saying that is definitely the answer, but I'm almost positive. And if that's the case, antibiotics from the vet should clear that up, or at least keep them minimal and the irritation shouldnt be as bad


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

nvm i just read that its acne haha kinda wierd how dogs get acne.. haha thanks staffy for the reply.. i read that you can also clean ur dogs chin with a hot towel after every meal and that should clear it up. if not then im gona have to visit the vet.. haha


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ANYONE ELSE?


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have never heard of acne on dogs! But at least now I read this and have something to ponder if that ever happens!


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

If you use a hot towel it will bring any puss to the surface and increase blood supply to the area. You could try cortisone cream {for people} - use the cream not the ointment or use neosporin cream. Cream works better because it soffens the scabs and the skin around. If you dog isn't too sensative try Psoriosin {people oint}. It will dry up the scabs - but it stings. I found the stuff in the tub stays on better. By the way it stinks !!!!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

so is increasing blood supply to the area a good thing or a bad thing.. lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

if it is acne, its similar to human acne. you dont want to rush blood and puss out without killing the bacteria causing it. find a mild antibiotic and try that


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Witch hazel works really well for this too. Don't use peroxide.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Most dogs grow out of the acne stage, I am assuming your dog is young. I would use a triple antibiotic cream if you need too but usually it goes away on it's own. I have had several dogs have this over the years and never had to "treat" for it, it always went away. When I say a young dog I mean under 12 months.

When I first heard of this it was like 10 years ago and I said "dogs get acne?" HA yes they do.... sort of....


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Do you use stainless steel bowls? if you use pastic bowls try switching to stainless, as that seems to help with the acne. The couple zits my dogs have gotten, I have always left untreated, trust me as someone who has had mrsa, the dangers of overusing antibiotics are ridiculous. I'm all for medicating when needed, but you shouldn't really need to treat a bit of acne, unless it gets really out of hand.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks for all the replies everyone. that takes alot off my chest! ive been so worried thinkin maybe its some sort of disease!! HAHA ya.. im a little nuts haha.


----------

